# Organizing a job box



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

How do you guys organize material in a chest type job box? I've just stacked material in there and it's a pain to get what you need sometimes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LB_Electric said:


> How do you guys organize material in a chest type job box? I've just stacked material in there and it's a pain to get what you need sometimes.


It's always like that , everything you need is always on the bottom..:laughing::no:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Take everything out if it in the morning and put it all back and the end of the day. In a normal day of electrical construction you will probably be using every piece of equipment you can fit in a small gang box


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

LB_Electric said:


> How do you guys organize material in a chest type job box? I've just stacked material in there and it's a pain to get what you need sometimes.


Man, life sucks sometimes.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

LB_Electric said:


> How do you guys organize material in a chest type job box? I've just stacked material in there and it's a pain to get what you need sometimes.


iunless it's a bigger knaack box with shelves , it's pretty hard to organize material in there , let alone tools too . The shelves are always good for anchors , hardware , and small material . If the fear of material theft is an issue , only keep the material you are using on site and have a gang box just for that . Not knowing where you're working , I don't know the situation you're in ? Bigger commercial jobs , I've always gotten the GC to provide a locking door for one of the electrical rooms . That in turn becomes an on sight office / material storage room .


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

expensive stuff in the box neatly. junk and stuff you won't miss out of the box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> iunless it's a bigger knaack box with shelves , it's pretty hard to organize material in there , let alone tools too . The shelves are always good for anchors , hardware , and small material . If the fear of material theft is an issue , only keep the material you are using on site and have a gang box just for that . Not knowing where you're working , I don't know the situation you're in ? Bigger commercial jobs , I've always gotten the GC to provide a locking door for one of the electrical rooms . That in turn becomes an on sight office / material storage room .


Just remember, if your tools are stolen from that room overnight, the contractor won't have to pay. The agreement usually specifies a lockable metal gangbox. As long as the contractor supplies that, your tools need to be in it or else they don't have to insure them. Ask me how I know


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Just remember, if your tools are stolen from that room overnight, the contractor won't have to pay. The agreement usually specifies a lockable metal gangbox. As long as the contractor supplies that, your tools need to be in it or else they don't have to insure them. Ask me how I know


tools , personal and company always got locked in a gang box . I was talking about a lockable storage room for material not tools . Those still need to be secured in a gang box or taken with you . Sorry to hear about your tools ! I had mine stolen from a company van in Newark once . That was a fun end to my day !


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Stack in milk crates... Worked in the past easy, cheap and can carry parts around


Or get one of these


----------

